# DETRAN's stupidity



## cescolar

I can drive buses in Brazil now!

I went to get a Brazilian license, since I am a resident. They would not accept my international license (with a translation in Portuguese!) to see what I was allowed to drive. Instead, they made me go to an official translator, translate my NJ license and then find a notary to certify the signature of the translator...

Here comes the best part: since in NJ a regular car license in class D, and the translator wrote that I have a class D license (without translating the meaning of class D), they gave me a Brazilian class D license, that allows me to drive full size passenger buses!

So if you ever come to Brazil and see me at the wheel of a big bus, get out of the way!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

cescolar said:


> I can drive buses in Brazil now!
> 
> I went to get a Brazilian license, since I am a resident. They would not accept my international license (with a translation in Portuguese!) to see what I was allowed to drive. Instead, they made me go to an official translator, translate my NJ license and then find a notary to certify the signature of the translator...
> 
> Here comes the best part: since in NJ a regular car license in class D, and the translator wrote that I have a class D license (without translating the meaning of class D), they gave me a Brazilian class D license, that allows me to drive full size passenger buses!
> 
> So if you ever come to Brazil and see me at the wheel of a big bus, get out of the way!


Funny.
In 2011, I did my truck and bus license course, (and passed.)

Detran is screwed up, big time.

We have this absurd need for classroom lessons, and practical lessons on the road are minimal.

My 'ex' wife passed her driving test in 2009, but I would not let her drive alone, untill she had proven to me that she could actually drive.
She kept asking me "should I change the gear now" etc.  - And she had her license.

Eventually she 'got it', and I let her drive our car alone.


----------



## warlock233

hahaha that's so funny...


----------

